# REHOME: Riverside, CA



## danakscully64 (Apr 30, 2007)

I rescued my rabbit, Mason, about 3 years agoand have been trying to find him a good home since. While I would loveto keep him, my busy schedule keeps me away from home. He needs a newowner who has time to spend with him. Also, I will bemovingfrom Cali to Florida probably by the beginning of next year andwillbe unable to take him with me. If anyone isinterested, please let me know.

I forgot to include this when I originally posted this: large cage, food, water bottle, and house included.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, what a cute little guy. I hope someone can offer him a great home .




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Becknutt (Apr 30, 2007)

Is Mason neutered? Has he ever been exposed toother animals? I also have cats, and a dog. Perhaps we can set up ameeting and see if he will get along with my boy. That would be theonly way I can take him.


----------



## danakscully64 (Apr 30, 2007)

No he isn't, but he could be if you wanted him to be...


----------



## danakscully64 (Apr 30, 2007)

I forgot to mention... I haven't had onebehavior problem with him in the almost 4 years that I've owned him.He's been nothing but an angel  He loves having his ears and bodypet. His favorite foods include Life cereal, cheerios, lettuce, andcarrots 

His cage picture is attached.


----------



## Becknutt (Apr 30, 2007)

I was editing my post and just missed you.Floppy is not yet neutered either (soon though) and I don't think wewant to try and introduce two intact males....How long until you move?


----------



## danakscully64 (Apr 30, 2007)

He has been exposed to other animals. I have 2dogs and before I moved him outside, he lived in the garage withchinchillas and rats.  I won't be moving for quite a few months, butsince I've been trying to find a home for over 3 years, I thought I'dactively search now online. When I came across this site, I figuredthis could be the solution.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2007)

I wish I could offer...but we're literally fullup on buns right now (as we live in a one bedroom, and will have sixbuns when Sept comes around...they're promised to us and we're in theprocess of spaying our girls and them getting neutered).

I hope it works out that someone here is able to give him a wonderful home, though...he's such a cutie!!


----------



## Haley (May 1, 2007)

He is adorable! 

Lets hope someone here can give him a home. Are you driving from CA toFL?If so, would you be able to transport him in case someonein another state was interested?


----------



## danakscully64 (May 2, 2007)

Becknutt is interested in taking him, but I'dhave to have him neutered first. She's going to be neutering her bunnyvery soon. We don't have any of the details worked out yet. 

I just found out yesterday that at this point in time, I will not bemoving to Florida. My boyfriend (who was joining the Navy) declined theoffer for a position that was his second choice. His recruter, whohonestly didn't mean to, gave his misinformation about transfering tohis top choice. My boyfriend plans on reapplying for pilot (top choice)and if he gets accepted, then I will be going to Florida. So at thistime, I'm staying in Cali. Right now, I don't know what I want to doregarding the Mason situation :?


----------



## Haley (May 2, 2007)

I noticed he's living outside right now. I donthave anything against it, but Ive found that bunnies who are outdoorsare a little more work than those who are indoors. Its more difficultto spend time with them, especially if you have a busy schedule.

Have you ever considering bringing him in and building him a large NICcondo so he has lots of room to run and play even if you cant be homeall the time? I dont know if you've seen some of the cages our membershave made. Theyre very cheap, easy to make and easy to move:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15348&amp;forum_id=21

Once he was indoors he would be easy to bring with you if you have to move...


----------



## Pipp (May 2, 2007)

I can understand feeling like he's getting shortchanged on the time end, but honestly, if you get him a bunny friendand a big enough cage/hutch to keep them exercized, he won't miss humancompanionship. 

I was feeling guilty about not spending time with my back room rescue,I wanted to give him up but ended up getting him a girlfriend(platonic!) instead, and days go by without me even seeing them, andthey really don't care. THey're extremely easy to tend to,they keep each other out of trouble and even tend to each other'sowies. 

And I didn't have to displace or take a potential home awayfroma shelter bunny. (What got me wasknowing thatsomebunny somewhere down the chain will be payingfor there being one lessspace with their verylives). 

We're all very happy.

sas


----------



## undergunfire (May 2, 2007)

If he was altered, then I would love to have him for Morgan......but I am not sure if they would bond.

Morgan was bonded to a male (his brother) before. It may work.

My fiance has agreed to allowing me to get another bunny to bond toMorgan. I wouldn't be able to have another bunny for another month ortwo though.



Hrm....something for me to think about. I live in Arizona though....onder:.






_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (May 2, 2007)

I've been thinking about it since my post, and I am really liking Mason. He has such an adorable face.


I would LOVE to know tons more about him, danaksckully.

Some questions that I have are....



What food is he currently on (type of pellets, hay, veggies)?
What toys does he like to play with?
What is his personality like exactly?
Has he ever been sick that you know of?
Has he ever been with another bunny?
Has he ever seen the vet?
What kind of situation did you rescue him from?
How old is he, roughly?
Would you pay for half of a neuter for him ($45 from you, $45 from me)?
Is he litter box trained?
Any types of bad habits?



My most serious question is, would you be willing to meet me half wayif I was able to adopt him? I live in Northern, AZ. My best friend hasfamily in Riverside, so if you weren't able to meet us half way, thenmy friend and I could save up for gas money and part of his neuter (ifyou are willing to pay the other half)....and we could drive out topick him up and my friend could see her family for a day or so.




*smacks herself in her face*......am I really talking about another bunny? My poor Morgan is so lonely though .




p.s.....MORE pictures please .





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## danakscully64 (May 3, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Inoticed he's living outside right now. I dont have anything against it,but Ive found that bunnies who are outdoors are a little more work thanthose who are indoors. Its more difficult to spend time with them,especially if you have a busy schedule.
> 
> Have you ever considering bringing him in and building him a large NICcondo so he has lots of room to run and play even if you cant be homeall the time? I dont know if you've seen some of the cages our membershave made. Theyre very cheap, easy to make and easy to move:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15348&amp;forum_id=21
> 
> Once he was indoors he would be easy to bring with you if you have to move...


Trust me, if I could bring him in, I would. My parents said no morepets inside (and they really mean it this time). I already have 3chinchillas in my room and am currently working on getting them a newcage (to make more space in my room). Even if I could bring Mason in,he wouldn't have a place in my room. I absolutely love thosecages.I begged my parents to let me build one of those (about6 months ago) and they put their foot down. You wouldn't believe thelecture I get everytime I ask: "You're lucky we even let you keep himand you are supposed to be looking for a home for the dog and yourchinchillas smell and you leave your shoes by the door and BLAH BLAHBLAH." Yes, I'm almost 21 and hear that everytime I ask something. 

If I did move to FL with my boyfriend, we'd have an apartment where no pets were allowed, not even my chinchillas or dog


----------



## danakscully64 (May 3, 2007)

Hi Amy-

I may have another person who wants him, but nothing has been set in stone yet. Here are the answers to your questions:

What food is he currently on (type of pellets, hay, veggies)? *Ican't tell you the type of pellets now (the bag is downstairs), but hecommonly eats carrots, different kinds of lettuce, cabbage, andbroccoli. He LOVES Life cereal and cheerios. He will not eat hay, nomatter what I do.*
What toys does he like to play with? *All of the toys I've given him,he hasn't really played with. He does love to play with boxesthough.*
What is his personality like exactly? *He's gentle, happy, and curious.*
Has he ever been sick that you know of? *No*
Has he ever been with another bunny? *No
*Has he ever seen the vet? *No*
What kind of situation did you rescue him from? *My sister-in-lawfound him in her yard. We're almost certain that he was someone's petwho either escaped or was let go. *
How old is he, roughly? *At least 3... I'll guess about 4.*
Would you pay for half of a neuter for him ($45 from you, $45 from me)? *Yes*
Is he litter box trained? *No, I've tried, but he just makes a mess.I plan on trying again. I know he's smart enough to get it.* 
Any types of bad habits? *He doesn't like to be picked up much, so hecan scratch. The only other thing... he may be a wire chewer. He chewedat my phone charger once. I think most critters are like thatthough.*

I've never owned a rabbit before him, but he made me fall in love withthem. He's larger than most rabbits I've seen. He LOVES to have hisears scratched and to explore the house. One of his ears goes up whilethe other falls to the side. 

With the answers I gave, are you still interested in possibly takinghim? No obligations at all... like I said at the beginning, I do havesomeone who is possibly interested.

I'm going to resize and upload other pictures of Mason. Check them out on the next post


----------



## danakscully64 (May 3, 2007)

None of these are very good pictures. EverytimeI try to take pictures, he gets excited and moves around a lot. Ofcourse, when the camera is gone, he's perfectly calm and beautiful ;pSilly bunny. 




















The more I talk about him, the more I want to keep him. I should justquit my job, drop out of school, lose my boyfriend, and spend 24/7 withMason. Then I wouldn't feel like such a bad mother  I wish Masoncould live in my room with me. If he could, I wouldn't feel like I hadto get him a new home.


----------



## danakscully64 (May 3, 2007)

Ok, get ready for the ultimate cute Mason picture:


----------



## undergunfire (May 3, 2007)

Oh my......Mason is such a sweetie :inlove:.

You forgot one question.....would you be able to meet me half way if Iwas to take Mason? I just yahoo mapped it and Riverside is 5 hours 42minutes away from Prescott.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Haley (May 4, 2007)

Eek! Cuteness overload! Look at that mouth!

PS. I hope you dont mind, I edited some of your posts so you could see the pics instead of just the link..


----------



## danakscully64 (May 4, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Oh my......Mason is such a sweetie :inlove:.
> 
> You forgot one question.....would you be able to meet me half way if Iwas to take Mason? I just yahoo mapped it and Riverside is 5 hours 42minutes away from Prescott.
> 
> ...


If I decide to give him away for sure, I could probably meet half way. Once I found out that I'm not going to Florida, I started havingsecond thoughts about finding him a home. Yesterday, I brought himinside to hop around in my room and he loved it. I fell in love withhim all over again. *sigh* I need to make up my mind soon.


----------



## danakscully64 (May 4, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Eek! Cuteness overload! Look at that mouth!
> 
> PS. I hope you dont mind, I edited some of your posts so you could see the pics instead of just the link..


Makes you just want to kiss him! 

I don't mind one bit. About an hour after posted the links, I figuredout how to post the image right on the post.  I like it better theway it is now.


----------



## Haley (May 4, 2007)

I think you should keep him if youre having second thoughts. He seems like such a special guy. 

Would your parents let you build an NIC condo if it doubled as a ferretcage? Like could you put the bunny cage on the bottom and build theferret cage on top? Ive seen people put guinnea pig cages on top ofbunny cages. It might be something to consider. Those NIC cages can fitpretty much anywhere. Ive seen people build one in the closet or undera desk!


----------



## danakscully64 (May 4, 2007)

I'll just have to think more about it... I lovehim so much, but if I get really busy again, I may have to find Mason ahome. I feel awful on the days when I only see him when I feed him.Yesterday, I stood in my doorway and tried to plan out where I couldput Mason. He loved hoping around my room, but I wouldn't trust himwithout supervision. 

I've seen the NIC condos and think they're awesome. If I were to bringMason inside, I'd either do that or buy an animal playpen. Right now, Ihave 2 dogs,1 rabbit, and 3 chinchillas. I've been trying tothink of ways to downsize the chinchilla cages. I've been trying to getcreative ideas from other chinchilla owners. I want to build one tallchinchilla cage where I could keep all 3 (in 2 seperate compartment).That way, I'd have more floorspace, maybe for, say... a rabbit namedMason  I just don't want my room to be too cluttered and full. Ithink I need to get my chinchillas in a different cage before I couldeven consider bringing Mason in. My Mom thinks my room is full enough. 

See, this is what 1 of the chin cages looks like: 







The other cage sits where the empty space is. It's not as tall, butjust as wide. I want to build something like this, but taller:







Chins need a lot of space to run around. If all 3 of my chins were thesame sex, they'd be fine in the size you see. But the chin I got inJanuary is female (but was supposed to be male). 

I'm going to keep showing my Mom the NIC cages until she can't take it anymore and caves!


----------



## Haley (May 4, 2007)

Oh sorry, I was thinking ferrets. I knew you had three of some sort of exotic! 

Would Mason be OK to be neat the chins (and would they be OK with it)?Maybe you could build something smaller for him.A lot ofpeople will build an NIC condo only a few panels wide, butthen build up (like your chin cages) so it doesnt use as muchfloor space.

Or what about your closet? Do you have a walk in closet? I kept my two boys in my closet for a while so I had more space.


----------



## danakscully64 (May 4, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Oh sorry, I was thinking ferrets. I knew you had three of some sort of exotic!
> 
> Would Mason be OK to be neat the chins (and would they be OK with it)?Maybe you could build something smaller for him.A lot ofpeople will build an NIC condo only a few panels wide, butthen build up (like your chin cages) so it doesnt use as muchfloor space.
> 
> Or what about your closet? Do you have a walk in closet? I kept my two boys in my closet for a while so I had more space.


Actually, I'm impressed you remembered anything at all  I forget a lot myself...

Chinchillas + NIC = destuction. haha Chinchillas are chewers, so theycan't have NIC condos. Trust me, if they could, that would be thecoolest idea ever! It would save me floor space and money. 

My closet is a small walk-in closet, but it's so full that things arestarting to fall over. I live with my parents and they won't let mestore any of my things anywhere else in the house (not even thegarage... my mom has her photography studio in there). My closet ismostly full of clothes (hanging and some in the dresser in there) andthings that I bought for when I move out (plates, cups, pots, pans,knife set, etc). 

Mason is a pretty good sized rabbit. Wouldn't I need a very large cagefor him? The one he's in now is pretty big. (4 feet by 3 feet orsomething like that). About how big of an NIC condo would I need tobuild? 

I know that if I build the condo, I'll want to add another level andbuy a guinea pig *hehe* I don't want anymore pets, but every time I seea guinea pig, I want one! I've had 3. I adopted one(Marita)from a friend. About a year later, I bought one(Alex) from the pet store. They lived together for a while, but then hedied  Then I adopted another one from another friend. She outlivedhim too! She lived to be about 8 years old!!! I miss that piggy. Thisis her eating sweet potato baby food when she was sick:


----------



## Haley (May 4, 2007)

aww what a cute little Piggy!

How much does Mason weigh? I had my boy Tumnus in a 3x2x2 and it was plenty of room for him (he's about 3-4 lbs).


----------



## jordiwes (May 4, 2007)

I just have to jump in and say, Sweet Chinchilla cages!!


----------



## undergunfire (May 4, 2007)

If you decide to keep Mason, than I think thatis great. If you ever decide that you can't keep him again....then myhome is open .




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## danakscully64 (May 4, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> aww what a cute little Piggy!
> 
> How much does Mason weigh? I had my boy Tumnus in a 3x2x2 and it was plenty of room for him (he's about 3-4 lbs).


Thank You. I miss her dearly. She was so funny! Everytime I'd open thedoor to where she was, she'd squeal so loud, like this:
He weighs about 5 pounds. I'm just afraid to keep him cramped up, but Iguess if I let him out to run around, he doesn't need much space.Mason's favorite place to be is on top of his house, so I'd just needroom for that (about 2.5 feet high). I may go to Target tonight andcheck out the cubes. Isn't there where I can find them? One veryimportant question... what would I put underneath the cage? I've triedlitterbox training him, but having been successful. If the carpet gotpeed on, my mom would have a cow (my dog has accidents in my roomoccasionally... he's old). My carpet is already stained up a bit (andthe house is pretty new). My Mom has already threatened to make me payfor new carpet. I was thinking... maybe a plastic mat(thekind you put under a computer chair) and a rug. What do you think?

Thanks for all your help! You're absolutely awesome!


----------



## danakscully64 (May 4, 2007)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> I just have to jump in and say, Sweet Chinchilla cages!!


Thank You!  The first one is mine... the second one... if I couldbuild that, my chins would be in heaven! Mine is actually a ferretcage. While my chin loves it, it's partially made of plastic, whichisn't safe with chins. They chew on EVERYTHING. That's one of thereasons I'm hoping to build them a new cage  












That's Shadow, Midnight, and Twilight


----------



## danakscully64 (May 4, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote:*


> If you decide to keep Mason, than I think that is great. Ifyou ever decide that you can't keep him again....then my home is open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are absolutely AWESOME and AMAZING! Thank you so much!I will definately keep you informed on the May-May situation


----------



## Haley (May 4, 2007)

Check out our NIC photo philes thread on that link I gave you before for some ideas.

For something temporary, you can use a shower curtain or vinyl tablecloth. For permanent, you can use coroplast (available from signstores) or something else like pegboard or plywood with stick on tiles.And yes, you can buy the cubes at Target! You will nee two boxes for a3x2x2 if you want a ceiling.


----------



## danakscully64 (May 5, 2007)

I've actually had that NIC page up since yousent it to me  I love it! Right before I read the last post from you,I was showing my boyfriend the link. 

I just got back from Target and could not find the NIC anywhere! Eitherthey were out, or I passed by them. I went up and down every aisle thatwould have had them. Are they called NIC or is that a brand name? WhenI search for NIC on search engines, only animal cages come up.

Are these what you're talking about from Target? 

This
Orthis?


----------



## Haley (May 5, 2007)

yeah, except they were calle something differentat my target. They were in the home/storage section in a green box. Ithink they were called Organize-It shelving/storage or something likethat. They come in all colors-blue, white, black, chrome andare 14.99 a box (or 11.49 when theyre on sale).

EDIT: like the first one. The mesh would work as long as its not something he could chew through.


----------



## danakscully64 (May 5, 2007)

I saw the Organize-it boxes and lookedcarefully, but didn't see these cubes. I'll have to check anotherTarget. I even checked the site and couldn't find it. When I go again,I'll have to bring a picture of what I need 

I stopped by a local petstore tonight to buy 2 new water bottles... Ifell madly in love with one of the mini rabbits. They had about 12 inthe cage and one let me pick it up. I held it and pet it... sooooooooocute. It was too young to determine sex. Not that I have time foranother bunny, but I've been told by people here that if a rabbit has acompanion, it doesn't need as much human interaction. Before I eventhink about bringing home another critter, I need to find a home forthis dog I have. Doyou want a dog, by chance? hehe She showedup literally on my front porch. I named her Sweet Pea and have beentrying to find a home for her since August.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 5, 2007)

Target ones. In home storage section.


----------



## Haley (May 5, 2007)

^^^ Yup, mine look like that as well. They dontlist them on the website for some reason. It comes with the panels andconnectors, but you will need extra cable (zip) ties to help hold ittogether. If you make a condo with a roof the connectors help to makeit more sturdy. If you just do an open pen you can just use zip ties.


----------



## danakscully64 (May 5, 2007)

Awesome! I had a feeling that's where they were.I know they didn't have them at the Target I was at because myboyfriend looked too. I'm going to work today and there's anotherTarget across the street. I still haven't convinced my Mom to let mebuild a cage inside. Worst case... I could always return them. 

I saw these cubes years ago at Target and wanted to buy them formyself. At the time, I never would have thought to use them as a cage.


----------



## danakscully64 (May 5, 2007)

I found them! They probably had them at theother Target. I was looking in the area where the hangers are, notwhere the tools are. I bought 2 boxes (white). I wanted the blue, butblue doesn't match my room. When I get my house, everything will beblue!


----------



## undergunfire (May 7, 2007)

How is Mason today ?




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## danakscully64 (May 8, 2007)

Yesterday and today, Mason has been doing good.I was gone at work all day yesterday, so I didn't see much of him.Today, it's warm outside, but since he's in the shade, he's cool. Helooks happy laying out. Once I've finished writing my Dracula paper (Ihave an oral presentation to do tonight), I may bring him inside to hoparound. On Sunday, I cleaned his cage and brought him inside for awhile. He just sat there for a long time.It usually takes hima few minutes to warm up to the idea of running around. 

I was looking at your MySpace page. I can tell that you REALLY loveanimals  That's so good to hear. Your pigs and rabbits are adorable!I miss my piggies. I had one, Marita, who seriously lived to be about 8years old. She passed away last summer. I wanted to let you know that Istill may need a home for Mason, but that's up in the air right now. Ifyou did take Mason, I would trust you 100% with his happiness  I geta good vibe from you 

Are you a vegetarian by chance?


----------



## undergunfire (May 8, 2007)

Thank you! I do really love animals and I love mine to death. I take excellent care of mine.

I am glad that Mason seems happy. I hope that you are able to keep him. You seem very connected to him .



*Edit to add: *I am not a vegitarian...I do sometimes eat meat,maybe once a week, if that. I loooove spicey black bean burgers andchick patties.....they taste better than real meat to me anyway!




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## danakscully64 (May 8, 2007)

I've been an animal lover my whole life  Ibecame a vegetarian 3 years ago. I just couldn't eat the ones I love! Ilove cows too much! 

I've had 16 rats, 3 guinea pigs, 2 mice, 3 birds,many dogs, 1cat, and many more. I've always been the one to take in the strays. Ifit weren't for my parents, I would have a lot more animals now. I'mactually glad they've limited me. Now that I'm older, I'm really nothome much because of full time work and school. Plus, I'm not even sureif I'll be able to take my pets with me when I move out. 

As much as I love Mason and want to keep him, I want to do what's best for him. 

I do have a question... if you did take Mason, on what day of the weekwould you be able to meet? I'm not sure what your schedule's like, butI work on the weekend and my only day off is friday (until I get out ofschool). Plus, would you want me to have him neutered there or here?


----------

